# Pending deliveries



## Kia Zi Shiru (Feb 7, 2011)

I've send 4 files from Calibre to the kindle (KT), in the past this was no problem but somehow the last ones I send never got delivered. Though they seem to be there somehow.
The first book got delivered but still shows as undelivered and the other 3 never got delivered.

I don't know why this is happening but I'm kind of annoyed by it. This is not the first time I send files and the 30 other times I did this there was no problem.

Anyone who knows what to do? Or how to get the files to stop showing up in pending deliveries?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Try doing a sync and check on the device for which they're intended.

If that doesn't work, try a restart of the kindle.


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru (Feb 7, 2011)

I've tried all that, I even deleted the files from my account and send one of them again, it still won't deliver to my KT.
I tried a different file, and even though it shows up fine on my K3 this one also won't show up on the KT.

It's really annoying me :/


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Probably time for a call to Kindle CS.

Though. . .you mention you're using Calibre to send them. Have you tried sending _outside_ of Calibre? Just using email or the 'Send to Kindle' applet you can install on either PC or Mac? Might be something screwy Calibre is doing that's causing the problem. . .or it doesn't have the right address for the Touch or something.


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru (Feb 7, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Probably time for a call to Kindle CS.
> 
> Though. . .you mention you're using Calibre to send them. Have you tried sending _outside_ of Calibre? Just using email or the 'Send to Kindle' applet you can install on either PC or Mac? Might be something screwy Calibre is doing that's causing the problem. . .or it doesn't have the right address for the Touch or something.


I also tried sending from the Amazon page itself. I originally send it to my K3 (which arrived fine) and then went to the Manage your kindle page to send it to the KT, which then didn't show up. It it once again in the pending deliveries, no matter what I seem to try :/


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I know this is an obvious thing, but you have checked that you have wireless switched on, and that it's properly connected to your network?


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

kiazishiru said:


> I also tried sending from the Amazon page itself. I originally send it to my K3 (which arrived fine) and then went to the Manage your kindle page to send it to the KT, which then didn't show up. It it once again in the pending deliveries, no matter what I seem to try :/


This is the bit you need to emphasise when you talk to Amazon CS. If you talk about Calibre they'll just blame that - but if you tell them that the book is on their servers and you can deliver it to your K3 but not to your KT, they can't deny it's their problem!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Morf said:


> This is the bit you need to emphasise when you talk to Amazon CS. If you talk about Calibre they'll just blame that - but if you tell them that the book is on their servers and you can deliver it to your K3 but not to your KT, they can't deny it's their problem!


Excellent point! 

One thought. . . can you deliver _anything_ to the KT? You might try sending an Amazon book and see if it shows up. If it doesn't, it's possible there's a problem with the wireless receiver in the KT. If it does, there's almost certainly something hinky at Amazon's end.

Another thing that sometimes fixes this sort of issue is if you de-register the device and then re-register. It is possible, however, that the re-registration will remove any books still on the kindle. You might not want to try that unless you're advised to do so by Kindle CS.


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru (Feb 7, 2011)

Right after the first book went bugged I could still buy a book and send it to the KT but this morning even that no longer worked. So I de-registered and then reset the whole machine. This immediately fixed the problem.
Since it's quite new and I make sure to keep it quite clean getting the books back on it wasn't a problem since there weren't that many.

I'm not sure what went wrong but it seems to work again...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Glad to hear it!  Let us know if things go wonky again.

Betsy


----------

